
First Republican Congressman Demands FCC Delay Net Neutrality Vote - spacemanspiffy
https://gizmodo.com/first-republican-congressman-demands-fcc-delay-net-neut-1821227942
======
craftyguy
So is there anything congress can legitimately do to stop Pai when he
inevitably ignores these calls to delay the vote?

